# Cricket Pictures



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Come on Mo, it is ages since we've had a photo update on Cricket


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOD!! you are too CUTE!! I will get right on it! I have loads!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

All if these were since last Friday when she was spayed. The one wrapped in the blanket was taken by the vet for us. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Here is her after a bath...on the deck...one of lady...and then a collage for good measure

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> OH MY GOD!! you are too CUTE!! I will get right on it! I have loads!


Thank goodness, I thought you were hiding her away!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh my word!! She's like an American version of Lola!! Melts my heart! :love-eyes:

Beautiful girl!

Lovely to see the lovely Lady too xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She's so cute! Love her in the onesie!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Haha there are lots of similarities between them eh Ruth!! Long lush legs...smoothy noses

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh but she is lovely - 

Amazing ears - it is as if she decided that she could not compete with Lady's eyelashes so she just thought 'hmmmm I'll have *the longest* ears then!'


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAH arent they crazy long ears!!! lol!! 

Thanks Renee!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Haha there are lots of similarities between them eh Ruth!! Long lush legs...smoothy noses
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I know, even the coat texture looks just so similar. Also the fluffiness of the long legs 

Cricket definitely wins on the ears though  Lola's ears are long but definitely not as long as Cricket's - so adorable.

What colour are her eyes?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think I can see eyelashes, can I not?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

yes you can see eyelashes, they even curl up!! lol. 
Her eyes are hard to describe...like a honey brown...not sure waht to call them. they were green when she came home and they have changed to that colour.
Is lola a soft and no matt kind of coat? crickets feels so soft and lux.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Couldn't resist.... Big up the smoothie faces


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> yes you can see eyelashes, they even curl up!! lol.
> Her eyes are hard to describe...like a honey brown...not sure waht to call them. they were green when she came home and they have changed to that colour.
> Is lola a soft and no matt kind of coat? crickets feels so soft and lux.


I thought her eyes were that sort of colour, Lola's eyes are kind of hazel - some days look brownish, sometimes greeny. So different from Nina who has liquid chocolate eyes. 

Lola's coat is like fluff. It's soooo soft and fluffy and velvety. She didn't get matts for a very long time but will get the odd little one in the usual places but her matts are easy to get at compared to Nina's who's are like felt!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Oh my word!! She's like an American version of Lola!! Melts my heart! :love-eyes:
> 
> Beautiful girl!
> 
> Lovely to see the lovely Lady too xxx


An American Lola - I was just about to say exactly that!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> All if these were since last Friday when she was spayed. The one wrapped in the blanket was taken by the vet for us.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The third pic of her in the baby vest made me chuckle out loud! Little cricket is gorgeous in all the pics! Xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Isn't she funny in her onesie! Lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ruth I was looking at her eyes last night, and they had a ring of green around the pupil, then today they are really honey brown. funny eh!

She is with me at work today, causing all kinds of mishief...but also being a doll. She pooped in the board room. but otherwise is being a dream!! asleep under my desk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is gorgeous, love her little chunky muzzle, but she is like Lola.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

haha we call her our little chocolate chunk, she is built like a little tank, all small but really stocky body. her muzzle is VERY american with those saggy lips...lol when she shakes her head hard you can hear them smack against her teeth! 

Wonder if the smoothyness is a brown trait?? Her and Lola are very similar! 
you never know what you are going to get with these cockapoos of ours.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Ruth I was looking at her eyes last night, and they had a ring of green around the pupil, then today they are really honey brown. funny eh!
> 
> She is with me at work today, causing all kinds of mishief...but also being a doll. She pooped in the board room. but otherwise is being a dream!! asleep under my desk


Yes Lola actually has this ring of green. Must be something to do with the choccy colouring. Other choccies, what are your eyes like?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> She is with me at work today, causing all kinds of mishief...but also being a doll. She pooped in the board room. but otherwise is being a dream!! asleep under my desk


Haha.. I would die if my dogs did a little poop in the board room


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> haha we call her our little chocolate chunk, she is built like a little tank, all small but really stocky body. her muzzle is VERY american with those saggy lips...lol when she shakes her head hard you can hear them smack against her teeth!
> 
> Wonder if the smoothyness is a brown trait?? Her and Lola are very similar!
> you never know what you are going to get with these cockapoos of ours.


I wouldn't say Lola is chunky but she's just not as fine as Nina, although she's definitely got the compact working cocker/poodlish build. 

The majority of smoothies on here seem to have been cream or choccie I think - could be wrong but that could also be due to colour demand.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> She is gorgeous, love her little chunky muzzle, but she is like Lola.


Hmmm  not sure if you think that's a good thing or not?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

She is totally gorgeous


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think alot of Cricket being chunky is still due to her being a puppy...she has that extra skin thing going on lol! love the bum roll!! 
and Lady is super thin, so in comparason...chunkster! lol.

thats cool that Lola has that ring around her eye too!! it must be a choccy thing. 
The receptionist at our vet was convince that we were lied to by our breeder and that cricket was full cocker spaniel....so I pulled up a Lola picture the next time that I was in to show her that cockapoos can look like that.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> I think alot of Cricket being chunky is still due to her being a puppy...she has that extra skin thing going on lol! love the bum roll!!
> and Lady is super thin, so in comparason...chunkster! lol.
> 
> thats cool that Lola has that ring around her eye too!! it must be a choccy thing.
> The receptionist at our vet was convince that we were lied to by our breeder and that cricket was full cocker spaniel....so I pulled up a Lola picture the next time that I was in to show her that cockapoos can look like that.


How lucky are we to have choccie smoothies? Well smoothie with some "bits"


----------

